# Oxford dictionaries on WordReference



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that WordReference now has Oxford's line of language dictionaries available on the site.  Furthermore, I am excited to be working with Oxford.  The world's leading language website is now working with the world's leading language reference publisher, and you are the main beneficiaries.

French and Italian get new, authoritative dictionaries. WordReference is proud of its own dictionaries that it has created and used over the last few years, but the addition of the Oxford dictionaries will make our service even stronger.

Spanish-English has had the Espasa dictionary.  It will remain on the site and be complemented by the Oxford dictionary.  Each has its own strengths.  Espasa covers the Spanish of Spain very well and is geared towards native Spanish speakers, while Oxford has better coverage of Latin American Spanish and is often better for native English speakers.

I am also pleased to add two more languages to the site with two Oxford dictionaries: German and Russian.  I am looking forward to the growth of these two languages on the site and in the forums.

*Subscription dictionaries*
In addition to the free dictionaries, WordReference now has the Oxford "Concise" dictionaries available by subscription.  These dictionaries are about twice the size of the free dictionaries.  If you are a frequent user of the dictionaries, please consider supporting WordReference by subscribing to the Concise dictionaries.

Please let me know of any problems, comments or suggestions you have about the new dictionaries through the Contact Us form!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## langalejandro

MUCHAS GRACIAS WORDREFERENCE, ¡nos va a servir mucho a todos!

Saludos,

Ale


----------



## vince

Thank you! I have been waiting for a good online German dictionary for so long!


----------



## Nanon

Thank you WR! The Slavist in me is extremely grateful for that.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie mille, Mike.    It caught me off-guard the first few times I looked up an English-to-Italian entry, but it seems a good addition.

Best,
Elisabetta


----------



## floc

That is great! 

I am really happy that WR now have a german dictionary! I will use it very often, now that I have french, german and english dictionaries and forums on the same website!

I just have one suggestion for the german dictionnary, *would it be possible to indicate the plural of each noun in German*? (like "das Kind, die Kinder (pl)"). It is not so easy to make the plural in german, so this indication would really help the beginners...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## langalejandro

floc said:


> That is great!
> 
> 
> I just have one suggestion for the german dictionnary, *would it be possible to indicate the plural of each noun in German*? (like "das Kind, die Kinder (pl)"). It is not so easy to make the plural in german, so this indication would really help the beginners...
> 
> Vielen Dank!



¡¡¡Eso sería muy bueno!!!, creo que una de las partes más difíciles del alemán es hacer los plurales.

Saludos,

Ale


----------



## la italianilla

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm pleased to announce that WordReference now has Oxford's line of language dictionaries available on the site.  Furthermore, I am excited to be working with Oxford.  The world's leading language website is now working with the world's leading language reference publisher, and you are the main beneficiaries.
> 
> ...(CUT)...
> 
> *Subscription dictionaries*
> In addition to the free dictionaries, WordReference now has the Oxford "Concise" dictionaries available by subscription.  These dictionaries are about twice the size of the free dictionaries.  If you are a frequent user of the dictionaries, please consider supporting WordReference by subscribing to the Concise dictionaries.
> 
> Please let me know of any problems, comments or suggestions you have about the new dictionaries through the Contact Us form!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike



Hi Mike...sorry but I can't find the link for the subscription...
Can you help me? 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## mkellogg

la italianilla said:


> Hi Mike...sorry but I can't find the link for the subscription...
> Can you help me?
> Many thanks in advance


The link is on every page of the English-Italian dictionary, such as this one.  Right after the Oxford Pocket dictionary entry.


----------



## la italianilla

mkellogg said:


> The link is on every page of the English-Italian dictionary, such as this one.  Right after the Oxford Pocket dictionary entry.



Thank you Mike!


----------



## Malcius

This sounds great. just a few questions:

If I subscribe to the Oxford dictionar(y/ies) would I subscribe to each language pair separately or does one payment give access to all languages?

Also would the Oxford dictionary be fully integrated into my normal search, or would I have to specify that I was looking in that dictionary?
Will it indicate the source?

Will user suggestions/forum answers still get integrated into WordReference definitions?

Thanks,

Malc


----------



## panjandrum

Malcius said:


> This sounds great. just a few questions:
> 
> If I subscribe to the Oxford dictionar(y/ies) would I subscribe to each language pair separately or does one payment give access to all languages?


I don't know.





> Also would the Oxford dictionary be fully integrated into my normal search,


Yes.





> Will it indicate the source?


Yes.





> Will user suggestions/forum answers still get integrated into WordReference definitions?


Yes.


----------



## mkellogg

Malcius said:


> If I subscribe to the Oxford dictionar(y/ies) would I subscribe to each language pair separately or does one payment give access to all languages?


Hi Malc,
Sorry for the delayed answer. 

You can _now _subscribe to individual Oxford Concise dictionaries, or all four at once for a reduced price.
You can only subscribe to one at a time now.  We plan to offer a combined subscription to the four at a reduced price, probably by the end of the week.

Panjandrum got the rest of the answers right. (Thanks, Panj)

Mike


----------

